# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Visio Chart in Excel

## anilpathi

hi friends,
i am trying to create a chart in Excel using AddIns..Visio...i can able to create an org structure but I am unable to copy that picture/chart to word or other applications...
please help.
thank You
a

----------

